# What are the pros and cons for a 1978 Gehl 1400 round baler?



## BradinNC (Jun 13, 2010)

I wanted to get a little info on it.
A man down the road has one and wanted me to make him an offer.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting old enough that parts might be an issue in the very near future, that's the con. Can't honestly give you any pro's as I've never ran/owned a Gehl baler before.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an old 1500 (5x6) that i bought for $400.00. My dad bought one for $1200.00.Parts are available and they are easy to repair.They will not bale green or even slightly damp hay.Should work for u if you bale small amounts of hay per day.I bought a 1470 to replace it and can rake and bale 100 rolls per day.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

One pro will be it's weight when it's time to scrap it. Cons; probably no monitor and slow by today's standards.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The Gehl dealer in this area sold the corn head for a new harvester that he had in stock, and then there were no more ever produced. So he was left with a new harvester and no head for it. Try and sell that.
The story I was told was that Gehl left the agricultural market. So I would guess parts will be an issue some day.


----------



## dayas11 (Apr 23, 2011)

I would look very close at the roller belts , if they are in poor shape they will cost more to replace than the machine is worth but if you could get it for 300 -500 $ 
And will bale as is I would say go for it


----------

